# Any Ladies' Pulsometer watches?



## fongmich (Jul 29, 2013)

My wife said she wants a watch. She's a nurse practitioner and I would like to surprise her with an automatic pulsometer. After some time searching, I couldn't find any pulsometers for women. 

Any hints or models that I should look for?


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Swatch used to make one that was suitably sized (GA109), but don't appear to sell it anymore. Ball has two beautiful pulsometers, but the smallest of the models is 41mm and that may be far larger than your wife would want to wear!

Longines recently released one - here's the announcement on WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/the...sthmometer-pulsometer-chronograph-896393.html

At 38.5mm, it's a bit large. On the other hand, a lot of us wear watches of this size and think nothing of it. It's not inexpensive, though.

I checked Amazon and found this German-made quartz option: House M.D. 7168 Women's Analog Quartz Watch with Chronograph, White Dial, Black Strap: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## fongmich (Jul 29, 2013)

coastcat said:


> Swatch used to make one that was suitably sized (GA109), but don't appear to sell it anymore. Ball has two beautiful pulsometers, but the smallest of the models is 41mm and that may be far larger than your wife would want to wear!
> 
> Longines recently released one - here's the announcement on WUS:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/the...sthmometer-pulsometer-chronograph-896393.html
> ...


Whoa! Hey, awesome. We have never watched that show so I don't know if she would mind that. I did see that Swatch one, seems like the perfect size for her. There are 2 on sale on eBay now. What did you search to find that Mouse MD watch? Additionally, I don't mind if it's quartz. The automatic would just be a bonus.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

The House MD watches are exclusively sold via Amazon, according to the description. I often search Amazon when looking for a specific type of watch as so many brands and models are available through either Amazon or its marketplace sellers. Had never seen anything from this brand before, go figure. You may want to search the German watch forum here on WUS for threads about Kronseglar (the German manufacturer of this watch).


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Bump and add
traser® H3 more light watches | P 7292 Pulse


----------



## AngelaGuajardo (Oct 23, 2013)

Suunto M2 Women Fuchsia is a great option, I think. Though it does not seem luxury or watch-alike, it is still designed for a lady.


----------

